# DEF Heater Part Number



## Soccer31 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi Everyone!

Newbie here! Got my diesel couple months back now and have been loving it! But the CEL came on the other day with the P21DD code and I was wondering if anybody knew the part number for the DEF heater and assembly? Is that even the correct part I need? It’s for a 2014.

All the best from FL


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Here is link with part numbers and info.








DEF Reservoir: Definitive Explanation and Part Numbers


In observing the many threads about the P21DD code, DEF heater failures, and DEF reservoir replacements, there seems to be a ton of misinformation floating around. Since I just replaced mine, I thought I'd start this thread to clear things up. I may add a how-to on the procedure later if I...




www.cruzetalk.com





These parts are covered by a special 10 yr 120K mile extended warranty. The warranty is on the car not the original owner so if you are less than 120,000 miles it should be covered.


----------



## Soccer31 (Apr 6, 2021)

mkohan said:


> Here is link with part numbers and info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well under the 120k mark @ 36k miles! Took to dealer today, having it fixed on Friday.

Thank you!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I think DEF Resovoir is the official name.

The heater elements are not sold separately. That thing which sticks into the tank is all one unit. Hence why to replace def heater requires replacing the def resevoir.

Sometimes known as sump.

Yes GM sucks at naming conventions.

Except Gen2 which has a removable heater on the def lines.


----------

